# Interest in more blind comparisons?



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Is there any interest in doing any more blind comparisons similar to last year's Mahler 4th and Symphonie Fantastique? If I do, it will be orchestral and probably a slightly short piece. One that comes to mind is the Enigma Variations but I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sounds great Becca. I'd love to hear another blind comparison. I was thinking of doing a Sibelius tone poem one soon if anyone's interested (let me know here) . Go for it. As an open-minded listener, I'm in!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Tapiola would be a great choice. I had also been thinking of doing Sibelius #3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Tapiola! ...or maybe a tone poem by Dvorak?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

I was thinking of going back to making these again but I’m happy if someone else wants to take over for a little bit.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tapiola! ...or maybe a tone poem by Dvorak?


I was actually thinking of the Oceanides! What do you think?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Merl said:


> I was actually thinking of the Oceanides! What do you think?


Tapiola has long been a favorite and I'm not so familiar with the Oceanides, so that would be a great exploration


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is a lot of fun but my participation will depend on available time and interest. My interest will be more for works I know, but of course, those I don't know might be worth it too as it could expand my musical experience.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A yes from me if time permits - so the pieces would have to be of limited duration for me. 
Tone poems sound ideal.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm halfway through the Enigmas - a good choice because everyone does them a little differently - and would definitely support something after it. Sibelius might be interesting or difficult - do the various accounts of most works vary _that _much?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not sure about Sibelius3, it was just a thought when I encountered an interesting version. I would really need to see how much I could come up with. Meanwhile if the Enigma comparison is a success, I will look for a similar type of work for the next one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there a topic now with Enigma comparisons? I would like to confront my ears and brain!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there a topic now with Enigma comparisons? I would like to confront my ears and brain!


Isn't Enigma stuck in the 1990s? They can keep them.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm halfway through the Enigmas - a good choice because everyone does them a little differently - and would definitely support something after it. Sibelius might be interesting or difficult - do the various accounts of most works vary _that _much?


I've already got some good ones lined up for the Oceanides but I can make a Tapiola one up if that's what people would prefer. It would probably be at the end of next week (work is mental at start of next week).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there a topic now with Enigma comparisons? I would like to confront my ears and brain!


Yes ... Blind Comparison #3 - Enigma Variations


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Becca said:


> Yes ... Blind Comparison #3 - Enigma Variations


Whhop. Will listen to a few over the next few days. Mwahs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> Yes ... Blind Comparison #3 - Enigma Variations


Perfect. I sometimes miss new threads but if you keep posting links to them in this thread it will be like a transportation hub where we can pick them up.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice to see the blind comparison continuing. Personally I'd prefer a relatively short piece (and not too heavy in mood because of the sustained listening required). Meanwhile I'm listening to the Enigmas. Hope I can find enough time to go through all of them this time around!


----------

